# Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just confirmed that the Q7 will also debut tonight at the 25y of quattro celebration alongside the much talked about RS4. More information should be up by this evening (12AM German time) on Fourtitude. We'll cross-post to the Car Lounge as we get it.


----------



## Allsops (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*

Cool! So, uh, Germany is how many hours behind the US West coast? 12AM in Germany = ??? PST?


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (Allsops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Allsops* »_Cool! So, uh, Germany is how many hours behind the US West coast? 12AM in Germany = ??? PST?

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


----------



## cadiburns (Mar 25, 2000)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (Allsops)*

Should be about 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (cadiburns)*

12AM = midnight, correct?
That would be in ~ 5 hours.


----------



## GMAR (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*

so THAT's what that big huge ramp thing in the RS4 pic post was...


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*

would be cool if video footage of the actual event was available


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (Allsops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Allsops* »_Cool! So, uh, Germany is how many hours behind the US West coast? 12AM in Germany = ??? PST?

um, germany is 5 or 6 hours *ahead* of the east coast depending on whether their sommerzeit and our daylight savings are matched up...so that's 8 or 9 hours ahead of kahl-ee-forniya


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (silver30v)*

Should be 6PM EST. Working on that.
I'm also hearing something about a TT sport of some sort. 1.8T, higher power, lower weight. Details should surface by tonight. As for US availability (unlike RS4 and Q7), I have no idea.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (MI_canuck)*

Can't wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (TooLow1.8T)*

bonus


----------



## SpeedRicer (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (TooLow1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLow1.8T* »_Can't wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ditto! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Should be 6PM EST. Working on that.
I'm also hearing something about a TT sport of some sort. 1.8T, higher power, lower weight. Details should surface by tonight. As for US availability (unlike RS4 and Q7), I have no idea.

Woot... 5pm here... right before I leave work.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (SpeedRicer)*

Only 3.5 hours to go.
We've waited how many years for the new RS4? Too damn long, in my book.
Can't wait to see it!


----------



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (Rob)*

cant wait ...


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (haydar)*

So the RS4 is confirmed for the US. That is aweome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (The Ninja)*

Yes, sedan is confirmed. Avant..... we'll see.


----------



## bugatti212 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*

Are we going to see pics of the interior and get the specs on it in a few hours also?


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm also hearing something about a TT sport of some sort. 1.8T, higher power, lower weight. Details should surface by tonight. As for US availability (unlike RS4 and Q7), I have no idea.


sounds like the 245hp (1.8T) TT that someone had posted info on a couple weeks back... engine code BFV


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

I have cleaned up this thread. Please refrain from any further off topic banter. 
Considering this may be our fist glimpse at the first ever US bound RS4 I would hop that this thread can stay on topic.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes, sedan is confirmed. Avant..... we'll see.

I think it'd suck big time if we didn't get the RS4 in Avant style. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (Rob)*

we didn't get the RS6 avant


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (what)*

Which is weird since I see a black RS6 Avant with ABT badges and Texas plates around my office ALL the time... 

_Quote, originally posted by *what* »_we didn't get the RS6 avant


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (zerind)*

RS6 Avant shouldn't be too hard to import because S6 is structurally same. Or, it could be a short-term import.
BACK ON TOPIC
I don't know if we'll get full specs on the car, though I'm sure we'll get the basics and pics. Q7 isn't due for official launch until Frankfurt, so I'd guess that's MUCH more of a sneak peak.
As far as the 240hp TT....... yes.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro (zerind)*

Hmmmm. Not everyone gets it at the same time. Embargo is 6PM.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Q7 and RS4 Will Debut Tonight at Audi's 25th Anniversary of quattro ([email protected])*

It appears that they are the Ingolstadt newspaper tho... and can probably get away with it...


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hmmmm. Not everyone gets it at the same time. Embargo is 6PM.


----------



## VWDSG (Dec 9, 2004)

So where is Q7?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (VWDSG)*

















These are all the photos we have. The press release from Audi is here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## VWDSG (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks George. When will we see some more pictures and specially interior shots? Can't wait!


----------

